# Belts "squeeling"? Yamaha vf115



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What kind of truck do you have? Is it a Ford that sounds like a cat with its tail caught in the door? Or Chevy that sounds like the baby pig on the way home?

Joking aside, SHO motors run rough at low rpms because of the race cam they use to increase mid-range torque. I wouldn't worry about that.

As for the squeal there's a lot of things it could be, but the first thing I would do is determine if it only squeals in gear, or neutral too?

When't the last time you had the water pump serviced?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

There's a belt that drives the camshaft on that motor. There is a pulley which keeps tension on that belt. It sounds like that pulley might be squeaking. I don't remember if that pulley has a bearing or not. I'd find out what's going on under there. If that belt "jumps" timing I believe it will trash your motor (valves striking piston tops).


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Could be a number of things but what I would guess as a Yami tech would be the tensioner as noted above or possibly a drive shaft bushing in the mid section. Would have to look to see if yours has that intermediate bushing or not but I bet it does.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

MariettaMike said:


> What kind of truck do you have? Is it a Ford that sounds like a cat with its tail caught in the door? Or Chevy that sounds like the baby pig on the way home?
> 
> Joking aside, SHO motors run rough at low rpms because of the race cam they use to increase mid-range torque. I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...





MariettaMike said:


> What kind of truck do you have? Is it a Ford that sounds like a cat with its tail caught in the door? Or Chevy that sounds like the baby pig on the way home?
> 
> Joking aside, SHO motors run rough at low rpms because of the race cam they use to increase mid-range torque. I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...





MariettaMike said:


> What kind of truck do you have? Is it a Ford that sounds like a cat with its tail caught in the door? Or Chevy that sounds like the baby pig on the way home?
> 
> Joking aside, SHO motors run rough at low rpms because of the race cam they use to increase mid-range torque. I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...


I drive a Tacoma. And I'll go with the baby pig squeeling. That was a pretty good guess.
I will ask the Yamaha Tech about it the water pump this week. Its new to me, at 184 hours. I just put 13 hours on it since ive owned it. Last owner won't give me any details of the previous servicing, so I have to say it was "allegedly" serviced in September, but maybe it wasn't. His definition of serviced might refer to something else, and not the interval maintenance which would include the water pump. Who knows..
I think I will ask for the Yamaha Tech to just go ahead and do a 100 hour interval maintenance on it this week to be sure. I checked the lower unit oil and it looks fine. I ran it again this morning, and it didn't make any noise or run rough. Perhaps it was just from hours of running yesterday up to Flamingo and back for the first time.


----------

